
In defense of corn, the world's most important food crop (2015) - ComputerGuru
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/food/in-defense-of-corn-the-worlds-most-important-food-crop/2015/07/12/78d86530-25a8-11e5-b77f-eb13a215f593_story.html
======
grater
This is ignoring the real issue which is animal agriculture. If we ate the
corn ourselves instead of feeding it to cows, we'd be using much less land, be
healthier and of course, end the worst crime in history.

I highly recommend watching the documentary 'Cowspiracy'.

